# Finish the title, Lego.....



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

Lego Star Wars was great, Lego Indiana Jones was good, Lego Batman was better, but still more of the same. But the question here is, which franchise would you like to see get the Lego treatment, and how do you see the gameplay working?

It doesn't have to be particularly likely (Harry potter seems to be the logical next release) so let your imagination fly.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 29, 2008)

Lego Die Hard!


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Lego Die Hard!



INSPIRED! We want lego Die Hard Trilogy (like indiana jones, they can do the three that count  )

And Lego Evil Dead, please, with detailed hand to hand combat... and chainsaw to face combat... and boomstick to chest deadite combat... and a button dedicated to one liners!


----------



## Cayal (Oct 29, 2008)

What's wrong with the 4th Die Hard?


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

Cayal said:


> What's wrong with the 4th Die Hard?



Nothing, really. It was a good action movie but it wasn't the die hard I was hoping for.


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 29, 2008)

Lego Remains of the Day.

Moved to Gaming.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> Lego Remains of the Day.
> 
> Moved to Gaming.



Sorry Culhwch, I thought I'd put this in Gaming. I'm still pretty new to making threads. Thanks for the move.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 29, 2008)

The Bible I and II

Think about it. Egypt, pyramids, Pharaoh's armies, the parting of the sea, Jericho, Philistines, David and Goliath, Nativity, calming the storm boats, Temple + money lenders, crosses.

It's got everything.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 29, 2008)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> The Bible I and II
> 
> Think about it. Egypt, pyramids, Pharaoh's armies, the parting of the sea, Jericho, Philistines, David and Goliath, Nativity, calming the storm boats, Temple + money lenders, crosses.
> 
> It's got everything.



It's even fictional...

Lego Bridget Jones Diary....


----------



## Urlik (Oct 29, 2008)

Lego Dirty Harry


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 29, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Sorry Culhwch, I thought I'd put this in Gaming. I'm still pretty new to making threads. Thanks for the move.


 
Don't sweat it, because you actually had. There was a moderate moderation mishap, and it ended up very briefly in the Lounge. I didn't realise it had been moved already when I posted earlier...


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Fight Club could be interesting.

Lego committing anarchy...


----------



## Pyan (Oct 29, 2008)

Lego _Doctor Who_?

The present Doctor has to travel around Time and Space and find all his previous incarnations, fighting off all the classic enemies...


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 29, 2008)

pyan said:


> Lego _Doctor Who_?
> 
> The present Doctor has to travel around Time and Space and find all his previous incarnations, fighting off all the classic enemies...


Hmm I would like to see a Lego Darlek


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.dalekbuilders.co.uk/images/lego.gif

I went searching


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

Lego Bible would contain far too much blood, violence and inappropriate sex to be viable.

On a lighter note, Lego: Hellraiser Trilogy would be fun.

Or how about the ultimate combination: Lego Tetris!


----------



## Pyan (Oct 29, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Lego Bible would contain far too much blood, violence and inappropriate sex to be viable.


You can say _that_ again - here's the actual brick version...!

The Brick Testament


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 29, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Lego Bible would contain far too much blood, violence and inappropriate sex to be viable.
> 
> On a lighter note, Lego: Hellraiser Trilogy would be fun.
> 
> Or how about the ultimate combination: Lego Tetris!


 
Have to disagree here Writers. It's got everything. The sex and violence would be covered by the suitable for ages warning on the box.

It would have everything all human frailty would be there including acts of god when little Charlie losses his temper and stomps all over the setup.

Earthquakes, floods, armies, war, even the girls would be happy with the special Sampson edition. They could cut his hair, then he could go and lose his rag at the temple picking up the lego ass jawbone on the way.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 29, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> INSPIRED! We want lego Die Hard Trilogy (like indiana jones, they can do the three that count  )
> 
> And Lego Evil Dead, please, with detailed hand to hand combat... and chainsaw to face combat... and boomstick to chest deadite combat... and a button dedicated to one liners!



Now that would rule!


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 30, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Or how about the ultimate combination: Lego Tetris!


I'm surprised that they haven't done it already. It would be awesome.

Lego LotR? Or have they already done it and I'm out of the loop?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Lego Nightmare on Elm St. 

Now that would be the awesomest. 

Lego Serenity would be cool.

I love the Lego Dr. Who idea!!!!


----------



## Lith (Nov 1, 2008)

Lego Ever After.  Because no one else is ever going to suggest it.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Nov 1, 2008)

Lego Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 2, 2008)

Lego Guitar Hero? Maybe not. The guitar might fall apart while playing


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 2, 2008)

Lego Big Trouble In Little China would be fun


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2008)

Lego Aliens: because that would polish off the franchise once & for all....

awww, ain't they cute???


----------



## The Ace (Nov 2, 2008)

Lego 633 Squadron.  The Lego Mosquitos  break up on impact rather than sitting there waiting for the demo charges to go off.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 2, 2008)

Lego Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## Lith (Nov 3, 2008)

Lego Gardening.

This reminds me of this Lego convention I went to a couple of years ago- the fantasy sprawl was awesome- this one guy was being dismembered by kitties, and then this alien saucer fell into a medieval village, and all the pitchforks were out.  Not to mention the castles...


----------



## Cayal (Nov 3, 2008)

I kinda want to have a room of my own where I have built a lego town when I move out...


----------



## Writers Blocked (Nov 3, 2008)

Lego Men in Black could be fun, perhaps as the first Lego FPS

An RTS could be fun too, Lego Command and Conquer anyone?


----------



## Lith (Nov 4, 2008)

Lego Accounting, followed by Lego Cat-Breeding, followed by Lego Divorce Court.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 4, 2008)

Lego Sim City? 
Think of the fun designing your own buildings so they look just like a real modern architect's ones!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha that would be fun Py.

Lego Second Life


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 4, 2008)

Lego psychopathic serial killer anyone?


----------



## Writers Blocked (Nov 4, 2008)

Lego Weekend at Bernies.


----------



## Urlik (Nov 4, 2008)

although it isn't a film, Lego Half Life would be excellent


----------



## Writers Blocked (Nov 4, 2008)

Urlik said:


> although it isn't a film, Lego Half Life would be excellent



The irony being that the lego grunts and noises would be the most Gordon has ever said.

But this gets my vote, if only in the hope of getting real life lego headcrabs


----------



## rowengaurd (Nov 6, 2008)

lego Matrix could be cool! Argghhh and Lego Star Trek!! So many choices!


----------



## rowengaurd (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually suprised they haven't already done a Harry POtter version. I mean with all the different types of HP Lego available you would have thought they would jump at the chance. Lets face it, they would be a massive improvment on any of the HP games to date.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Nov 6, 2008)

rowengaurd said:


> I actually suprised they haven't already done a Harry POtter version. I mean with all the different types of HP Lego available you would have thought they would jump at the chance. Lets face it, they would be a massive improvment on any of the HP games to date.



It would be the safest bet. Though actually I'm surprised it hasn't been done already so that they can easier split the films/books into two games.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 6, 2008)

2001: A Lego Odyssey


how about A Brief History Of Lego


----------



## Cayal (Nov 6, 2008)

I think they are doing Lego Harry Potter. Or maybe I dreamed it up.


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 6, 2008)

rowengaurd said:


> Lego Star Trek!! So many choices!



Now that would rule... which star trek though... too many choices...


----------



## Cayal (Nov 7, 2008)

Lego Kama Sutra...


----------



## The Ace (Nov 7, 2008)

Lego Falkirk Wheel.

(Oh hang on, that was the prototype (perfectly true)).


----------



## Omphalos (Nov 7, 2008)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> The Bible I and II
> 
> Think about it. Egypt, pyramids, Pharaoh's armies, the parting of the sea, Jericho, Philistines, David and Goliath, Nativity, calming the storm boats, Temple + money lenders, crosses.
> 
> It's got everything.



Ask ye here and I shall deliverith!!!!

The Brick Testament


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 7, 2008)

Lego Portal. Okay there is Flash Portal and proper Portal, why not Lego?


----------



## rowengaurd (Nov 7, 2008)

kyektulu said:


> Now that would rule... which star trek though... too many choices...



Hmmm DS9 during the dominon war i think


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 7, 2008)

rowengaurd said:


> Hmmm DS9 during the dominon war i think



I thought DS9 too, tis me fave Star Trek... yeah but at the end of series 6 Jadzea dies... and that sucks then to top it off they fetch in a little elf in S7... 

For consistency I think Voyager would be good, all that exploring and new cultures and planets... but hey im a trekkie I would play em all!


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 7, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Lego Kama Sutra...



Little square people doing it... thats a Lego title I wont be purchasing. lmao


----------



## Constantine Opal (Nov 7, 2008)

Lego Fuzzy Felt. 

Hmmmmmn....


----------



## Werewoman (Nov 13, 2008)

Lego my cat.

Seriously, I have a cat named Lego....

Actually, his name is Legolas and his sister's name is Arwen, but we call him Lego and we call her Bathroom Dweller.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 13, 2008)

I named one of my turtles Lego.


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 13, 2008)

No lego here but I did have a dog named Duplo... lol


----------



## Urlik (Nov 14, 2008)

Constantine Opal said:


> Lego Fuzzy Felt.
> 
> Hmmmmmn....


 
that's just wrong

but Fuzzy Felt Star Wars would rock.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Lego Flu Season!

Little lego dudes that really vomit!


----------



## Werewoman (Nov 15, 2008)

Lego Monty Python and The Holy Grail Colector's Edition Deluxe Set

Includes:

King Arther
assorted knights
dude with coconuts
a black knight with pop-off appendages
a castle with a grail-shaped beacon
assorted virgins
a flying cow
rude frenchmen
masochistic monks
a wheelbarrow
dead lego people
a three-headed knight who says 'NEE!' with a serious shrubbery fetish
a maiden dressed as a witch
assorted bored villagers
a giant trojan rabbit

I think I hit all the major players. Did I miss any?


----------



## Brett Howell (Nov 25, 2008)

Lego: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and Lego: 300


----------



## Werewoman (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Brett,

Does the HGTTG set include the talking cow?

Lego Times Square - great for parties.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 26, 2008)

Why do I like the idea of Lego Die Hard, it sounds so cool, the bible mmmm not so sure, to many characters, imagine all those two by two animals in the Noah set!!!!

The Doctor could be good, with each Doctor sold in a different senario or you could bring them together to battle daleks or cybermen, hey I like it.


----------



## Werewoman (Nov 26, 2008)

How realistic can they make them? 

Can the little square Lego Die Hard dudes do their own stunts?


----------

